# Recommended clamps



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys I've always used those clamps from Canadian Tire where you squeeze the handle to get them to clamp , but I want to start accumulating better ones . 

These were at HomeDepot, but what would you recommend for cabinet making . The red ones pictured here only go to 3 feet 

I think it's back to Lee Valley


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Rick

Bessey clamps - you can get them in lengths from 12" to 98". The longest I have are 50", anything longer and I use 3/4" pipe clamps.

I try to pick up a few Besseys when I attend woodworking shows - they usually have show specials on pricing.
A number of years ago at the show in Kitchener (no longer running) I picked up a special of 2 x 24", 2 x 50", a pack of the corner blocks for about $150 all in.

I've got a few of the "Quick Grip" in a couple of lengths and they are just OK, but I find I have to squeeze the heck out of them to get the proper pressure.

I've got a few of the "F" clamps from crappy tire (they were cheap back then), but I find I hardly use them.

Vince

Edit to add: I meant the Bessey parallel clamps not the F style.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

KMS does mail order, Rick. (Canadian co.)
https://www.kmstools.com/pages/locations-contact-us-3
https://www.kmstools.com/woodworking-23000000/clamps-23020000/

You ever down around Kamloops? Or into Calgary?
Another one to check out is Busy Bee (mail order as well):
Busy Bee Tools Store Locations In Canada - Find A Tool Store Near You
Weight might be an issue if you have to pay for freight...you could wait for a Free Shipping sale(?).


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have some Besseys, and some pipe clamps, and some Harbor Freight bar clamps. I bought most of the Besseys when Lowe's had them on closeout.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the replies guys  


I don't really travel much but seeing as LV has free shipping this week , maybe I had better check out the options there


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

vchiarelli said:


> Rick
> 
> Bessey clamps - you can get them in lengths from 12" to 98". The longest I have are 50", anything longer and I use 3/4" pipe clamps.
> 
> ...


Vince I forgot but yes that's what I have , those quick grip clamps and I don't much care for them .
I see Bessey seems to be fairly popular so I'll start with them . They said at HD that they had some pipe clamps , but that you had to add the pipe I think ? 
They couldn't find them unfortunately , so I couldn't get a look at how they worked


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Rick the first thing to keep in mind is that over clamping is the most common cause of joint failure. That fact should always factor into decisions. In some cases common masking tape is enough to hold a joint together. But I have a lot of clamps and of different kinds so here are my observations. 

The blue ones from C T are pretty good and often go on sale at really good prices. I think they are available to 48" but they get pretty heavy at that length. The swivel handle allows for a lot of pressure if you need it. Just check to make sure the screw was drilled straight. Some aren't. 

Besseys are really nice but very expensive. I find Jorgensens to be the best compromise between value and function.

I consider a few pipe clamps a necessity. Pipe clamps exert pretty good pressure and can be made any length. In fact you can add pipe together with pipe couplings if needed. I've gone 11-12 feet before. 

I have a couple of welding clamps that come in handy at times as the reach they have is longer. I have a couple of either 30 or 36" ones. They are quite heavy though. 

There are clamps with aluminum box beams that are really good in longer lengths. They are very light, can be handled with one hand, and are way cheaper in long lengths than other clamps. They will apply adequate pressure in almost all cases. 

The most used clamps I have are some 4" ones I got from Lee Valley years ago. I bought a box of ten. I wish I had gotten 20. I don't see them in the catalog any more. 

Even the plastic or metal spring clamps can be handy at times and they are cheap if you watch for a sale.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

This version of Bessey at getting up there in price 

https://www.kmstools.com/bessey-revo-k-body-3-75-x-50-clamp-1273


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys where would these be used . I see them at WP but never bothered looking at them as I don't know if there neccesary or not


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Guys where would these be used . I see them at WP but never bothered looking at them as I don't know if there neccesary or not



Oh, I don't know. I'll make something up! :grin:


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Reason I like the Bessey parallel clamps is because when I set them on my bench in preparation for clamping, they stay where I put them and don't tip. They also apply even pressure. You can't do that with the CT F clamps, but I will resort to them when I need several clamps - I just find them unwieldy and make me wish I had three hands.

The clamps you pictured I refer to them as "Jorgensens" but I know that is a brand name - they are more commonly called hand screw clamps or just screw clamps. I've got a couple. They don't mark your work because they are made out of wood. I use them when I need to secure a workpiece to a bench, or if I need to hold a workpiece upright, I'll place the screw clamp on the bench and have it act as a base. They also have adjustable faces so you can clamp odd shaped pieces and they have a long clamping surface and come in different sizes.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> I have some Besseys, and some pipe clamps, and some Harbor Freight bar clamps. I bought most of the Besseys when Lowe's had them on closeout.


Ha ha, quoting myself. :surprise:

Sometimes on bigger projects, pipe clamps are a good, and reasonable option to help with assembly.

You can buy the ten foot sticks at the bog box stores and ask them to cut and thread several pieces.

Remember my thread on pipe clamps...
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/53569-pipe-clamps.html

As you can see, I use all sorts of clamps.

If I were to buy a few more Besseys, I would get the thirty inchers if available. I seem to recall the 24 inch models didn't fit my cabinets that were exactly 24 inches deep (23 1/4 inch carcase and 3/4 inch face frame).

Pipe clamps for the bigger projects. They are easy to add couplings and additional pieces to make them longer.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

That was a 5K word essay, Mike...


----------



## denniswoody (Dec 11, 2011)

Bite the financial bullet and get three or four Bessey K body clamps. They will make glue-ups a much easier and better (as in more precise) process. In gluing up panels one of the major problems is getting all the boards level and here the Bessey's will excel. Use your less expensive clamps in between the Bessey's for added clamping and even clamping pressure.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

What . . . 14 responses and not one "you can never have too many clamps"?

I'd say, you can't have enough different types of clamps! Each type has it's own 'strong points', and no clamp (that I've seen yet) works perfectly well in all situations. I particularly liked the pictures that Mike showed of the screw clamps modified to attach to a T-track!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow Mike your using those very expensive square Besseys . I have to get some of those someday too. .
I just got home from HD and here's my starter package . The four pack was only 29 bucks but the 36" long ones were $28 a piece.

If I was smart I should have been buying clamps of all sorts each pay check .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

denniswoody said:


> Bite the financial bullet and get three or four Bessey K body clamps. They will make glue-ups a much easier and better (as in more precise) process. In gluing up panels one of the major problems is getting all the boards level and here the Bessey's will excel. Use your less expensive clamps in between the Bessey's for added clamping and even clamping pressure.


Dennis I see your point now . I am going to order some of those K version now 





Mike I think I'm going to bite the bullet and order 2 of the 50" and 2 of the 30" in the good ones like you have.
They give you a bit of a break if you buy in quantities f four but geez that gets expensive fast .
Do I have your blessing , or should I choose different sizes ? They will pretty much be used for building drawers for my bigger router table plus the router table chassis itself that will be below the Incra top like Timbertailor's 

Lee Valley Tools - Important Announcement


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

MT Stringer said:


> Oh, I don't know. I'll make something up! :grin:


I missed this post . That's very cool Mike . I sure like how you put the bolts threw them and then used them to hold a board vertical like that . 
I'll definitely get a few of those now


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well crap LV is out of stock on the 31" K type 

Guess I'll order a pair of the 50" for now , or maybe 4 ?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok I ordered 4 of the 50" K type Bessey from Lee Valley and because they were out of stock on the 31" version , I ordered 4 of those threw Amazon.ca 

Thanks for the info guys as it was very helpful !


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rick, all types of clamps are handy because there are so many different projects you can make. One thing is certain: you will regret buying super cheap clamps. Modern wood glues are stronger than the wood; many people over tighten their clamps which causes distortion of the glue joint and warping. The object is to draw the wood together and squeeze out excess glue. If the joint is a nice clean line and a bit of glue has squeezed out you are on the money.

Rockler used to sell packages of heavy duty rubber bands that were perfect for small projects. About 1/2" wide in different diameters; I am sure you can find these cheap on the internet.

F style clamps develop more clamping pressure than quick grip style clamps; C clamps develop too much pressure if you over tighten them. Band clamps are great for shapes other than square/rectangle. Pipe clamps are cheap for larger projects but they are heavy and if you use black pipe against your wood it can cause discoloration. A piece of wax paper between the pipe/wood solves this. Aluminum bar clamps are great for larger projects but they can be very pricey. Everyone should have a couple 12" parallel wooden clamps, they are great for supporting projects and with a couple of small v shaped cuts in them do a great job holding pen blanks or dowels.

Rockler sells their Clamp-it blocks that are a great product. They help keep projects square and glue doesn't stick to them. You can build your own out of plywood but I feel these are well worth the money when on sale.
Clamp-It Assembly Square - Rockler Woodworking Tools

I think everyone should convert the handles on a couple of C clamps, it makes them so much easier to use. http://www.routerforums.com/general-routing/24098-converting-c-clamps.html


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up on the Rockler Mike . I'm with you on not buying cheap clamps . I just spent 700 bucks today lol , but I think there going to pay off


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

What are those handles ,Mike they look sort of like little flower pots? You are right about clamps I have many different brands and types and am still looking for more on a glue up.

Herb


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Herb, click the blue hyperlink in the other post, it will take you to the thread on how to convert the clamps.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mike...
multifunction speed squares have it all over those squaring clamps...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> Mike...
> multifunction speed squares have it all over those squaring clamps...


I just seen those today Stick . Was wondering about how effective they would be


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> I just seen those today Stick . Was wondering about how effective they would be


they don't like torsion... they flex...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Stick and I discussed using speed squares vs Clamp-it's. Trust me when I say Clamp-it's are a better choice. At the same time everyone should have a speed square, I use mine all the time.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

As Norm says you can't have too many clamps. Harbor Freight has some decent F style clamps and prices that can't be beat.
36 in. Aluminum Bar Clamp

I wouldn't by any other ones that they sell but these are a pretty good value and it doesn't cost much to stock up on them especially with their 20% off coupons. These along with some really good but expensive ones will take care of most of your needs.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Keep in mind guys the Rainman and a bunch of others (me!) are up here N. of 49 and a lot of your distributors don't have outlets up here...not to mention, the EU, and pretty much the rest of the World. 
Shipping from the US by anything other than USPS is a nasty business ....$$$$$$.

"... I just spent 700 bucks today lol , but I think there going to pay off "
Now that Rick is a partner in his local branch of HD...
His first clue that his status had been upgraded was when the franchise owner invited him out for lunch at Wendy's!


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

mgmine said:


> As Norm says you can't have too many clamps. Harbor Freight has some decent F style clamps and prices that can't be beat.
> 36 in. Aluminum Bar Clamp
> 
> I wouldn't by any other ones that they sell but these are a pretty good value and it doesn't cost much to stock up on them especially with their 20% off coupons. These along with some really good but expensive ones will take care of most of your needs.


I have some of these (HF rivets tend to work loose over time) but I would recommend buying these if you want better quality.

Dubuque Aluminium Bar Clamps


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

timbertailor said:


> I have some of these (HF rivets tend to work loose over time) but I would recommend buying these if you want better quality.
> 
> Dubuque Aluminium Bar Clamps


I have 2 pair of those,and love them for the work I do. I have a dozen various lengths of the aluminum box style clamps that are very good too, and a lot of the Jet big bar clamps that are extremely heavy and not used much.

I also found that the HF "F" style clamps in the 6" an 12" are very good clamps with soft handles and the price is right too. Their squeeze clamps are not , a waste of money. I like the Irwin and Jorgenson squeeze clamps. Also have some old Jorgensen "F" style clamps I have had for ever. The Jet "C" clamps in 3"and 4" are the best I have ever had.
Herb


----------



## Geevesmac (Jul 15, 2014)

Rick, as an Incra man, you might have looked at their promo videos, where they use these clamps on their 90 deg fence to hold stock when making dovetails etc. Quite good for that application. Bit fiddley for other uses.
I endorse other comments re Bessey. You rapidly forget the price when you use them. Even better when you pick them up at a wood show etc on sale.
Clamps like everything else in this modern world of wood working will do your head in if you try to get it perfect. Maybe buy a couple of each, but definitely include Bessey.
Cheers


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> Mike...
> multifunction speed squares have it all over those squaring clamps...



Multifunction speed square??


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Multifunction speed square??


layout tool as intended... rafters/hips/valleys/ties and etc
stair gauge/set up square...
saw guide...
router guide...
mortising guide..
kerfing guide...
inside corner squaring RT angle brace...
tool calibrator...
marking gauge...
angle gauge...
mortise/tenon layout tool...
HD stand offs..
temp skids/skates..
and I'm sure there's more that members have come up w/ for their speed square...


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Rockler has the Irwin Parallel Clamp Set on sale for $119.99. The set has two 24's and two 48's. The offer ends June 30th and you have to use Promotion Code V1455 when you order.

I don't have these particular clamps so can't really say anything one way or the other... just wanted to throw the offer out there if anyone is interested.


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Geevesmac said:


> Rick, as an Incra man, you might have looked at their promo videos, where they use these clamps on their 90 deg fence to hold stock when making dovetails etc. Quite good for that application. Bit fiddley for other uses.
> I endorse other comments re Bessey. You rapidly forget the price when you use them. Even better when you pick them up at a wood show etc on sale.
> Clamps like everything else in this modern world of wood working will do your head in if you try to get it perfect. Maybe buy a couple of each, but definitely include Bessey.
> Cheers


I like the large 10" wood clamps for the amount of surface area they can potentially reach. Sometimes you want to reach further into the work piece. These work great for that if you get used to adjusting them properly.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well thank you very much for your input Guys . I've gotta say watching your builds on here made me think about the importance of clamps , so I have no regrets spending money on them . I definitely have to keep my eyes open for promotions , as like they say , you can't have to many clamps


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> I like the large 10" wood clamps for the amount of surface area they can potentially reach. Sometimes you want to reach further into the work piece. These work great for that if you get used to adjusting them properly.


I was thinking the same thing as in some applications I'm sure it would be beneficial to have more clamping area


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Well more toys arrived today . I'm still waiting for the 50's , as these are the 31's . Kinda strange how they work IMO . 
Guys what do those black plastic things that you can slide on the rails actually do? All I can think of is to reference to ?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Well more toys arrived today . I'm still waiting for the 50's , as these are the 31's . Kinda strange how they work IMO .
> Guys what do those black plastic things that you can slide on the rails actually do? All I can think of is to reference to ?


The black plastic bits are to to keep the clamps equidistant from your work. This helps the clamps apply equal force to all sides. Also prevents marring the workpiece.

P.S. They are on backwards and they go between the jaws.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

sure would like to have 4 of the 31's.... very nice... my 24's always seem to come up an inch short. 

According to Bessey, they prevent glue from dripping onto the rail?????

from Bessey: 

The rail protection pieces (made from impact resistant polyamide)
prevent glue dripping on to the rail. With TK-6 table clamps you can
easily fasten the rail protection pieces to a work surface.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Well more toys arrived today . I'm still waiting for the 50's , as these are the 31's . Kinda strange how they work IMO .
> *Guys what do those black plastic things that you can slide on the rails actually do? All I can think of is to reference to ? *


Rick:
Those black things that slide on the rail are designed to keep your workpiece from making contact with the actual rail. They are supposed to be non-stick (for gluing reasons).

I find they are OK, but if I'm gluing up several pieces to make a panel, there aren't enough of them and the panel tips. (maybe I'm using them incorrectly)

Vince

Edit: I see that Bill responded as well. Not sure why I didn't see his post after Rick's.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thank you guys


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

TwoSkies57 said:


> sure would like to have 4 of the 31's.... very nice... my 24's always seem to come up an inch short.
> 
> According to Bessey, they prevent glue from dripping onto the rail?????
> 
> ...


I forgot what else I have ordered . I know I ordered a pair of 50" and I'm hoping I have a few 24" coming too . Some companies had one or the other so I went threw several venders


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> I forgot what else I have ordered . I know I ordered a pair of 50" and I'm hoping I have a few 24" coming too . Some companies had one or the other so I went threw several venders


these are by far my go to clamps...except for widdle work.. *S*..I do not have nearly as many as I would like, you're off to a great start. I don't use my 50's to often, but when I need em, I NEED em!!! you can't go wrong!!


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

For general construction I really like these, got a few of them and they also act as spreaders. Irwin Quick Grip clamps.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

demographic said:


> For general construction I really like these, got a few of them and they also act as spreaders. Irwin Quick Grip clamps.


Those Irwin clamps have reviewed very well over the years. Has anyone tried the small ones? Like the 6" variety?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Those Irwin clamps have reviewed very well over the years. Has anyone tried the small ones? Like the 6" variety?


yes....
have many of them as in a lot as in a lot many and the 12'' too..
anything smaller is a waste unless you are working on fragile/dainty...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> yes....
> have many of them as in a lot as in a lot many and the 12'' too..
> anything smaller is a waste unless you are working on fragile/dainty...


well Hmmmmmmmmmm says I...my old craftsman are about shot, won't bite any longer. Just plain ole wore out. I might just have to give them 12" Irwins' a go


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

TwoSkies57 said:


> well Hmmmmmmmmmm says I...my old craftsman are about shot, won't bite any longer. Just plain ole wore out. I might just have to give them 12" Irwins' a go


if you do that get the 4 packs...
2 @ 12 and 2 @ 6''... better value...
they are repairable after heavy use over the next several decades...
Irwin CS and support is outstanding...
the springs, shaft and locking mechanism are all metal and the clamps don't flex either....
the after market ones are mostly plastic and do not compare...
I have broken only 2 out the several hundred (bought several pallets for a project circa '82/3) of them I have and Irwin did themselves proud plus for me...
the only maint they need is to scrub down the shaft every few years w/ a green scrubbie...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> if you do that get the 4 packs...
> 2 @ 12 and 2 @ 6''... better value...
> they are repairable after heavy use over the next several decades...
> Irwin CS and support is outstanding...
> ...



Thank you sir.... hard to argue with experience like that. I will be acquiring a few in the near future


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok the 50's just showed up ,and I bought 4 wood clamps too from Windsor plywood .
I used the wooden ones yesterday to hold a 2/4 to my work bench to route it and I wondered how I got by without them all these years .


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I was very impressed when I seen this post of Mikes . I never would have thought of doing this . Can't wait to build a new work station now so can implement this system !


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I see they're 'ROK's ...bet the price was waaaay better than the high end ones.

https://books.google.ca/books?id=0C...onepage&q=using Jorgensen hand clamps&f=false


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

DaninVan said:


> I see they're 'ROK's ...bet the price was waaaay better than the high end ones.
> 
> https://books.google.ca/books?id=0C...onepage&q=using Jorgensen hand clamps&f=false


I don't know much about the wooden ones . These were cheap . I looked on Amazon and seen most were disappointed because they ordered Jorgenson and they got cheap Chinese knockoffs instead . 
Seems some may be getting the real McCoy and others not? 
Here's the review and the link 
http://www.amazon.ca/Jorgensen-Size...=1433967359&sr=1-14&keywords=jorgensen+clamps



> Jorgensen hand screws are now apparently made in China, and the quality has dropped accordingly. They are no longer any better than the shoddy hand screws you can buy at China Freight or R*ckler. The threading on the new ones is not a square thread, the handles are much cheaper now, and the rivets holding the handles on are chincy and break free. Very lame. Congratulations if you receive a genuine made-in-USA version, but don't count on it.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Now that I know which ones to buy I'll keep my eye open Dan . Doubtful I'll find them in town here though but you never know

I think I must be getting close to a grand worth of clamps . Never in my life would I have thought that would happen. :blink:


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Hey guys what do you think of these? Limited time only! 
Looks like they could come in kinda handy 

Phenolic Clamping Square


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Rick... where were those Bessey's made???


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Hey guys what do you think of these? Limited time only!
> Looks like they could come in kinda handy
> 
> Phenolic Clamping Square


speed squares are cheaper and more versatile...
and they are also....
layout tool as intended... rafters/hips/valleys/ties and etc
stair gauge/set up square...
saw guide...
router guide...
mortising guide..
kerfing guide...
inside corner squaring RT angle brace...
tool calibrator...
marking gauge...
angle gauge...
mortise/tenon layout tool...
HD stand offs..
temp skids/skates..
and I'm sure there's more that members have come up w/ for their speed square...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> Rick... where were those Bessey's made???


This is true


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

what is true Rick???


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> what is true Rick???


I suspect Besseys are made in China too . I was watching CNN and they are reporting smog in LA originating from China . Can't we make anything in America


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> I suspect Besseys are made in China too . I was watching CNN and they are reporting smog in LA originating from China . Can't we make anything in America


Woodpecker Tools


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

demographic said:


> For general construction I really like these, got a few of them and they also act as spreaders. Irwin Quick Grip clamps.


Thank you Scott as I seen them at WP and I really like how they can be reversed  
I bought four in a few different lengths but I'm going to buy a few more on pay days . Way better than the ones I bought from CT 

Here's the collection so far


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Ok the 50's just showed up ,and I bought 4 wood clamps too from Windsor plywood .
> I used the wooden ones yesterday to hold a 2/4 to my work bench to route it and I wondered how I got by without them all these years .


Glad you found good use of them. Good value clamps that do a lot.

P.S. Don't tell anyone but they stack nicely on a shelf.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> Glad you found good use of them. Good value clamps that do a lot.
> 
> P.S. Don't tell anyone but they stack nicely on a shelf.


Brad I had to route a 2/4 on my work station with the 4 part up and I used one of wooden clamps and was very impressed with its holding power . I wondered how the heck I got by without them all these years


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I have to say you guys have helped me in spades . I would not have had a clue what to do for clamps till this thread . I sure like quality


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Guys when you use a pocket hole jig and need to assemble parts 90 degrees from each other , which clamp is reccomended to hold the pieces . The reason I ask is I seen a really neat video on a router table build and the guy used pocket hole screws threw out . 

Is this one from Amazon ok ? 

http://www.amazon.ca/Kreg-KHC-RAC-R...TF8&qid=1434166559&sr=8-1&keywords=kreg+clamp


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Guys when you use a pocket hole jig and need to assemble parts 90 degrees from each other , which clamp is reccomended to hold the pieces . The reason I ask is I seen a really neat video on a router table build and the guy used pocket hole screws threw out .
> 
> Is this one from Amazon ok ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Kreg-KHC-RAC-R...TF8&qid=1434166559&sr=8-1&keywords=kreg+clamp


I would rather see you stretch your legs on this project, if you know what I mean. Its a good time to test your cabinetry skills on something that is not furniture. A learning experience that will fair you well in the future on more important pieces.

I use these, by the way. No surprise here.


----------



## Ratbob (Apr 6, 2015)

Those pocket hole clamps are pretty slick, but kind of a one trick pony, in my opinion. I can't see any other use for them when not using pocket holes. Using a clamping block, speed square, or corner clamps like Brad showed above, is more than adequate for joining square no matter what type of attachment. But, I suppose if you do a heck of a lot of pocket holes it might be useful to have a few on hand.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ratbob said:


> Those pocket hole clamps are pretty slick, but kind of a one trick pony, in my opinion. I can't see any other use for them when not using pocket holes. Using a clamping block, speed square, or corner clamps like Brad showed above, is more than adequate for joining square no matter what type of attachment. But, I suppose if you do a heck of a lot of pocket holes it might be useful to have a few on hand.


ditto...


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

I keep seeing these 4 way clamps advertised. 
I quite like the way you can make them up to larger sizes by just using bigger bits of wood for the bars.
Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I had 12 of them I used when going through my cutting board phase. They worked great,once you get the hang of them. Lots of moving parts to contend with, but after you get a system down they are a slick tool. My only frustration with them was staoage, they are clumbsy to store. But they do a good a job if you have a lot of glue-ups going at one time. The longest I made were 36", don't know how they would do for longer glue jobs.
Hope this helps.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

demographic said:


> I keep seeing these 4 way clamps advertised.
> I quite like the way you can make them up to larger sizes by just using bigger bits of wood for the bars.
> Does anyone have any experience with them?


I gotta say I've never seen those before , but I never knew what a pocket hole clamp was either . I did just buy 2 of the pocket hole clams from Kreg and 2 of there conventional ones


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> I would rather see you stretch your legs on this project, if you know what I mean. Its a good time to test your cabinetry skills on something that is not furniture. A learning experience that will fair you well in the future on more important pieces.
> 
> I use these, by the way. No surprise here.


Brad are those from Woodpecker ?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Infinity has clamps on sale starting today,Rick. So does WoodCraft.

Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Infinity has clamps on sale starting today,Rick. So does WoodCraft.
> 
> Herb


Thanks herb , I'll be checking them out. Ok I suspect those companies are USA only . Herb the exchange shipping and duties nearly double the price


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

RainMan1 said:


> Brad are those from Woodpecker ?


Who else?

You can get them in aluminium or you can save a few coins and get them in a poly carbonate. And plan on buying eight of them, at a minimum, to do a box properly. Ouch!!!

But, the pain soon subsides once you start using them to dry fit\mock up your work before gluing. Like having another set of hands, they store easily, and are not in the way all the time like a bar clamp can be.

Box Clamps and more Box Clamps


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

timbertailor said:


> Who else?
> 
> You can get them in aluminium or you can save a few coins and get them in a poly carbonate. And plan on buying eight of them, at a minimum, to do a box properly. Ouch!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Brad. Yikes those do add up , but I guess like everything else you get what you pay for though . 
Wish I could find them this side of the border


----------



## demographic (Aug 12, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I had 12 of them I used when going through my cutting board phase. They worked great,once you get the hang of them. Lots of moving parts to contend with, but after you get a system down they are a slick tool. My only frustration with them was staoage, they are clumbsy to store. But they do a good a job if you have a lot of glue-ups going at one time. The longest I made were 36", don't know how they would do for longer glue jobs.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Herb


Cheers Herb, good info.

Another thing we don't really see much of over this side of the pond are pipe clamp heads.
We have the Marples sash cramps all about the place but I've never seen anywhere with the pipe clamp heads that fit onto 3/4 pipe. Well other than in catalogues. I suppose someone must be buying them or they would stop selling them but so far I've never seen one in a workshop. 
Seems that across the pond they common.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I had 12 of them I used when going through my cutting board phase. They worked great,once you get the hang of them. Lots of moving parts to contend with, but after you get a system down they are a slick tool. My only frustration with them was staoage, they are clumbsy to store. But they do a good a job if you have a lot of glue-ups going at one time. The longest I made were 36", don't know how they would do for longer glue jobs.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> Herb


here too....
put the dentiles in tracks to get an easier range of sizes... one clamp took care of a wider range of widths..
here's 9 of them... IIRC they're 60''...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The pipe clamps have been popular here for as long as I can remember. They work good, the only complaint I have ever heard is the black stain on the wood where glue/moisture causes the clamping pipe to react and leave clamp marks. this can be overcome by using galvanized pipe or Wax paper,ect.

I think one thing that they have an advantage in extendability. Just add lengths of pipe. On the job it was not uncommon to see them extended 10'-12'. Another advantage is price, they are very affordable for beginners, compared with other clamps. I would buy and use them in a minute.

Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> here too....
> put the dentiles in tracks to get an easier range of sizes... one clamp took care of a wider range of widths..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Stick486 said:
> 
> 
> > here too....
> ...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I had 12 of them I used when going through my cutting board phase. They worked great,once you get the hang of them. Lots of moving parts to contend with, but after you get a system down they are a slick tool.
> 
> Herb


peen the hinges/pivots to make them stiff and and spring clamps to hold things together while ya fuss w/ them...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> Herb Stoops said:
> 
> 
> > just dadoed out the top and bottom of the 6/4 cauls and installed T track...
> ...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> Stick486 said:
> 
> 
> > That solves the one problem, what about the straps? Are they wide enough? I would check the ones I used to have, (lost in the fire), if I still had them. I haven't done any cutting boards recently so haven't replaced them. But that said, I like the idea and with the added thickness to the cauls they would be stronger too.
> ...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

demographic said:


> Cheers Herb, good info.
> 
> Another thing we don't really see much of over this side of the pond are pipe clamp heads.
> We have the Marples sash cramps all about the place but I've never seen anywhere with the pipe clamp heads that fit onto 3/4 pipe. Well other than in catalogues. I suppose someone must be buying them or they would stop selling them but so far I've never seen one in a workshop.
> Seems that across the pond they common.


I should get a few of those as I think threw the cheapest of the bunch. 
Not sure though , do you buy the clamp parts seperately and then source some pipe !


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> I should get a few of those as I think threw the cheapest of the bunch.
> Not sure though , do you buy the clamp parts seperately and then source some pipe !


Yes, Rick,
There are 2 sizes, 1/2"pipe, and 3/4" pipe. You buy the ends and then get the pipe. Have them cut the pipe to length and thread both ends. That way you can add on with a coupling. 

Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

and ¾ have it all over ½'' clamps..


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

And if money's no object, and you want waaaay lighter long clamps, you can buy Aluminum rigid conduit from your electrical wholesaler...
Try EECOL. (It's actually not _that_ much more than steel rigid conduit).
Rigid Aluminum Conduit (RAC) - Wheatland Tube

3/4" Al conduit = 40lbs per 100'
3/4" steel conduit = 110lbs per 100'
My only concern might be that the gripping mechanism on the sliding component _might_ mar the Aluminum(?)...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

digs right in...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Tried it then? Seems to me that somebody makes cast Al clamp components; Pony maybe?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yup...
had it on hand...

Pony it is...
break when torqued...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, let me just say, Stick, you're just a bundle of sunshine this PM.... 
You may be correct on Pony dropping the Al ones...can't find them.
Pipe Clamps Quick Search Index
(Why would you "torque" the sliding part ???)


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

http://www.amazon.ca/Woodpeckers-Bc...TF8&qid=1434920669&sr=8-8&keywords=Woodpecker

Brad I think I found em . Guess a guy needs 2 pair ideally


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Stick486 said:


> and ¾ have it all over ½'' clamps..


Ok this is good to know


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok I don't need these at this times, but there sure pricey for what you get?

http://www.amazon.ca/Woodpeckers-Ho...F8&qid=1434920871&sr=8-35&keywords=Woodpecker


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Ok I don't need these at this times, but there sure pricey for what you get?
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Woodpeckers-Ho...F8&qid=1434920871&sr=8-35&keywords=Woodpecker


So, make them yourself! 

Aluminum bar 1-1-12" x 1/8 or 1/4" (Lowes or HD), route a slot with a carbide bit (remember, Rick, carbide will cut aluminum slick as dog snot), cut to length, get some "T" nuts and knobs, put a slight bend in the piece at the routed slot and you now have some for a fraction of the price.

If you want to get real fancy buy a can of liquid plastic (Dip-it is one brand) in whatever color you want and coat the ends.

Bill


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Rainman: I bought 4 sets of those Bessey clamp sets at HD on sale, $19 for 4 F clamps, 2 of each size.. I really like using them, very even pressure, heavy duty construction. But for glueups, I bit the bullet and bought Jet parallel clamps, Have a variety of sizes from 30 to 60 inches. I like the Bessey, but the Jet clamps have a quick release lever that is really nice. I found some double pronged peg board hardware to hold the clamps out of the way, they fit perfectly and make it easy to get the clamp down. I also have about 18 9-inch HF F clamps at $3 each that I find extremely useful. Just bought 4 very small Besseys no more than 6 inches long, which I'll use to clamp Rockler assembly squares to sheet goods. Rockler has some small fence clamps that are useful for putting up a short/partial block when cutting multiple short pieces on the table saw (avoids trapping the short piece between blade and fence). 

I have several of the wood models, but haven't really found them very useful, but they were on sale. I have one small wood model to hold small pieces for routing. I have all but given up on the plastic clamps, although I have one or two I can grab to hold things together while I get the good clamps in place. I have pipe clamp hardware, but no pipes yet since I haven't taken on anything that exceeds the 60 inch Jets. I do keep a couple of rolls of wax paper around to keep the glue off the clamps. 

I wish I could spend more time in the shop, but business turned good. Told my daughter and an associate the business is mostly theirs starting July 4, 2016. I'm going to limit myself to teaching one course and promoting another. That should leave long stretches for making stuff. Next up for me is a Laguna Fourteen-12 with a resaw blade, that is, if I can get the piggy bank fattened up.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Well, let me just say, Stick, you're just a bundle of sunshine this PM....
> You may be correct on Pony dropping the Al ones...can't find them.
> Pipe Clamps Quick Search Index
> (Why would you "torque" the sliding part ???)


thank you...
thank you...

torquing the hand screw breaks the body...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

RainMan1 said:


> Ok I don't need these at this times, but there sure pricey for what you get?
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/Woodpeckers-Ho...F8&qid=1434920871&sr=8-35&keywords=Woodpecker


speed squares...


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> Herb Stoops said:
> 
> 
> > just dadoed out the top and bottom of the 6/4 cauls and installed T track...
> ...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok these are priced right . Are these style of pipe clamps ok , or should I choose another type? 

http://www.amazon.ca/Bessey-BPC-34-...282&sr=8-1&keywords=Bessey+H+Style+Pipe+Clamp


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

timbertailor said:


> Stick486 said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering what that blue color was running the edge.
> ...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks Herb


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Thanks Herb


That is a good deal too ,Rick, they are cheaper than any of the others and these are the best.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> That is a good deal too ,Rick, they are cheaper than any of the others and these are the best.
> Herb


 Thanks Herb , thats good to know as I know nothing about them . I'll have to order four I guess

I still haven't figured out what the heck it is I'm building yet but hopefully something someday lol


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I'm sure glad I started this thread as I didn't have a clue about clamps . Thanks for all your input guys


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> So, make them yourself!
> 
> Bill


speed squares....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Better price, Rick...
https://www.kmstools.com/index.php?...0_23020000_23020400&products_id=6175&sort=20a


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> Better price, Rick...
> https://www.kmstools.com/index.php?...0_23020000_23020400&products_id=6175&sort=20a


$14.00 Canadian...not a bad price if the shipping is reasonable.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

*Location, Location, Location*



schnewj said:


> $14.00 Canadian...not a bad price if the shipping is reasonable.


I think Rick's closest KMS is in Kamloops, so unless he's going there anyway, courier is probably the cheapest(?).
https://www.kmstools.com/pages/locations-contact-us-3


----------

